# Inconsistent temperature



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

So I live in New York, so the temperature here is pretty fickle sometimes. Right now its relatively warm during the day and cold at night, and in the morning. 

I have pretty small bedrooms, and right now my hedgie is in the smallest guest room. Ive been having a problem in the mornings with the temp. So usually it gets very cold in the morning and my house gets about 68ish. I have a CHE over his cage, and I also have a heating pad under his plastic cage that I sometimes put on low on half the cage where he sleeps. (The thing barely heats on low so im not too worried about melting or anything).

So with it being 68 in my house, and even with the CHE, his cage gets about 72-74 depending on the morning. I am just a little worried about the 72 since some said that wasnt good for them.

Now my other problem is raising the temp in my house. Depending on how cold it is in the morning depends on how hot it gets in that room. Yesterday I put the temp to 72 for him and it stayed about 76 in there. This morning however, I set the thermostat to 72 and it was 80 in there! That room is always warmer then the rest of the house. Poor guy was hot and had to come out of his house to sleep which he never does (though no panting or anything too unusual). I feel like there is no way to set the thermostat so its perfect in there.

Any ideas? Do you think he would be okay if it gets to 72 at night? Its always very consistent 75-76 during the day. He also has his heating pad which i hoped would help.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Do you only have one CHE? I think adding a second one would fix that problem. That will also help share the work of the other CHE so that it doesn't have to be on all the time and work so hard. If it's just one CHE that's on all the time it would blow out and you'd have to replace it anyway.  What size lamp and wattage are you currently using?

And I recommend not using a heating pad, especially under just one half of the cage. That makes that one spot extra warm and when they leave that spot the temperature difference can shock them and throw them off, which could lead to a hibernation attempt.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

I forget the size since I no longer have the box but I believe it is 100 wattage with a switch that lets you adjust the temperature. I think I will be getting another one. I am expanding his enclosure so I would probably need another one anyway for both sides. Thanks!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You also need a thermostat to control the CHE, the switch that is on it is only like a dimmer switch..it won't keep the temp consistent if the room temp changes


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Ah I think that may be my problem. I will be getting another CHE and thermostat tomorrow! Thanks, much needed for the approaching winter!


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Make sure you get a thermostat with two outlets or you will need a separate thermostat for each CHE


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Anyone know where a good place to shop for one?

Petco has this (but only one outlet I believe) 
http://www.petco.com/product/108340/Zilla-Temperature-Controllers.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

Would something like that work if I could find one with two outlets? (or worse case scenario get two) I just would like to get it tomorrow instead of waiting for shipping and petco is close by.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The 1000-watt version of that thermostat has 3 outlets, so it'd work perfectly for you.  It's cheaper on Amazon, too, if you don't mind buying online - Amazon.com: Zilla 11939 Temperature Controller, 1000-Watt: Pet Supplies

Edit: Oops, didn't see you wanted to get it sooner! But yeah, hopefully the store will have the 1000-watt version!


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Well my major concern is safety. I will definitely order online if I know it SAFELY keep him warm. I'm a little concerned about the reviews on that one. Some people were saying it got too hot and almost baked their lizard!

Does anyone have experience with this one? If you have experience with a very reliable one I will order that online. I just really need peace of mind because I wake up like 15 times in the middle of the night checking on him and adjusting my house temperature! I can deal with it for a few more nights, just definitely need something before winter so I can get some sleep! lol


----------



## Chihirolee3 (Nov 27, 2012)

Lilysmommy said:


> The 1000-watt version of that thermostat has 3 outlets, so it'd work perfectly for you.  It's cheaper on Amazon, too, if you don't mind buying online - Amazon.com: Zilla 11939 Temperature Controller, 1000-Watt: Pet Supplies


Don't get that one; those are known to stop working after a few months. I have even heard those would mis-read temps either make the cage too cold or too hot. Just because it can 'handle' more, doesn't mean it can do it for long.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

I don't have enough experience with the various thermometer brands to make a judgement on which one to use.

To allay your earlier concerns/questions about thermostats with too few plugs: you can use a properly-rated splitter. The Too Long Crazy Detailed version is written up in a previous thread, but short version: make sure the splitter or powerstrip is rated at least to the wattage you need (minimum 300W for 2 150W bulbs; absolutely no harm in going higher) by reading the package or asking the store employees. Pet stores and real hardware stores will all carry properly-rated strips; dollar-store-discounts are sketchy.

You can also pick up a digital thermometer (separate from the thermostat) that records high-lows to use as an independent temperature-check and confirm that everything is working properly.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Chihirolee3 said:


> Don't get that one; those are known to stop working after a few months. I have even heard those would mis-read temps either make the cage too cold or too hot. Just because it can 'handle' more, doesn't mean it can do it for long.


I have that one and it works well for me. The dial is EXTREMELY sensitive, so the tiniest nudge will change the setting. Good news: the dial is harder to turn so the chance of accidentally moving it is almost nil. Bad news: the dial is harder to turn so trying to move it a tiny precise amount is a lot harder.

I got it to replace the Zoo Med one (Amazon.com: Zoo Med ReptiTemp 500R Remote Sensor Thermostat: Pet Supplies ) which went out on me after a five months, and it gave me a lot of trouble before it finally died. I've had this Zilla one for five months now and it's still going strong without any problems so far.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I used my Zilla one for 3 years with Lily & never had a problem with it. You do have to play around with it a bit to get it to the right temperature, since it won't match the setting on the dial, really. But that wasn't a big issue for me, and once I had it set, it was fine.


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks so much guys! I got the new CHE but did not get the thermostat because Petco didnt even have it in store. So I guess i'm going to go through Amazon. Since I have the new heater now i think im just going to monitor it for a few hours to find the right temp and hope I can get it a proper distance to get it warm but not too warm. At least its still warm enough that I dont have to keep it on too long. I guess I will have a few more sleepless nights until it arrives! But in the long run I think me and my hedgie will be much happier!


----------



## hemigirl (Jul 15, 2013)

Brittany said:


> Thanks so much guys! I got the new CHE but did not get the thermostat because Petco didnt even have it in store. So I guess i'm going to go through Amazon. Since I have the new heater now i think im just going to monitor it for a few hours to find the right temp and hope I can get it a proper distance to get it warm but not too warm. At least its still warm enough that I dont have to keep it on too long. I guess I will have a few more sleepless nights until it arrives! But in the long run I think me and my hedgie will be much happier!


Just a suggestion maybe to help out a bit. It might help to put plastic over the window of the room that your hedgie is in. It will keep any drafts out which would also help a bit with it cooling down so much.


----------

